# any honda s2000 owners?



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

i've wanted one for the longest time and i may have found one that i can finally take the plunge on. going to test drive an '01 model next weekend. from a dealership, says single owner with 104k miles. reason i chose this one is because the listing says it is completely stock, i wanted an unmolested one where the previous owner appreciated it for what it was and treated it with respect. 

is there anything i should be looking out for during initial inspection? 

post pics of your s2k here!


----------



## bkultra (Feb 19, 2017)

Are you familiar with working on rotary Motors or have a shop that is?


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

i'm not asking about rx-7's bro.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm not too up on them, but I do know the earlier ones were a little lass practical on the street due to the need to rev high before getting any torque. I knew several people who had them, but only kept for a couple years. Fun at autocrosses and track days, not so much on the street.


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

but that's part of the charm (also why i didnt look for 2nd generation which redlines at 8k instead of 9k), motorcycle on 4 wheels.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 19, 2017)

panda said:


> i'm not asking about rx-7's bro.



Sorry you are correct in was thinking rx7


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

panda said:


> but that's part of the charm (also why i didnt look for 2nd generation which redlines at 8k instead of 9k), motorcycle on 4 wheels.


I hear you, but these people found it hard to live with after a short while. They were all track guys though, so their standards are likely different then those who are used to street-only driving.


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

yeah i'm not a track guy at all, nor a motorhead or even a car enthusiast. just a fan of tight mechanics.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

Not sure what the po' po' situation is down there in Boca, but I understand the higher revs tend to attract attention. I doubt it will bother all of the senors in the neighborhood though, as it will be above their hearing range :biggrin:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 19, 2017)

You would expect Honda to produce a good roadster. One of the few automakers who still have the manual stick shift as an option with some of their models.

The 2000 had a double overhead cam V-Teck engine set behind the front wheels for 50/50 balance. It got good ratings sold well worldwide until the recession sank sales. 

Roadster market is risky, only Mazda has survived. Honda, Toyota, Saturn, & others tried to cash in on Mazda's success. 

If you are looking for a pure roadster that you can carve up the curves with the Honda should deliver. I imagine that you could get one pretty cheap. Just don't make a Costco run with it space is very limited


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't remember seeing many curves to carve up when I visited Boca last year. Hopefully there are some good driving roads once you get a little out of town, though. Are there any hills anywhere in Florida? :biggrin:


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

i dont plan on staying in FL. but in the meantime i can have fun doing autocross. instead of spending on knives, i can spend on tires.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 19, 2017)

Go with one of the best motors made VQ35DE. Look for a 350Z in good condition


----------



## labor of love (Feb 19, 2017)

If you get a Z, make sure to get one with T-tops.


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

i like those too (prefer looks of 300zx most from nissan) but my heart is set on the s2k.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 19, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Go with one of the best motors made VQ35DE. Look for a 350Z in good condition



Yes those Nissan V6 engines are excellent. The Honda engine is a reliable piece of internal combustion too.


----------



## pete84 (Feb 19, 2017)

S2000 is a fantastic car. 9k redline is audible joy.

If you must have the 9k rpm, look for an 03 model as they had a lot of the issues fixed from the previous years.

If you are happy with 8k, 04-05 have a cable operated throttle. 06+ are all electronic computer controlled throttle body. The AP2 (04+ cars) are better built and have the problems from prior years sorted out. They have LED tail lights and more updated body styling. Better looking OEM wheel options as well.

Some people, myself included, are purists and would go for a 9k rpm 2003 AP1 S2000 and just swap in the LED tail lights and glass window soft top from an AP2.

If you want to have 90% of the fun @ 50% of the cost, consider a Mazda Miata. A well-sorted 99-2005 Miata ready for the track will cost $5-8k, whereas an S2k will easily run twice that.


----------



## daveb (Feb 19, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> I don't remember seeing many curves to carve up when I visited Boca last year. Hopefully there are some good driving roads once you get a little out of town, though. Are there any hills anywhere in Florida? :biggrin:



We have Mt Dora. :cool2:


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

i think miatas drive great! but hate how it looks, cant get over it. the new ones look nice but i'm not dropping 30k. 10k is my limit. i'm not that picky about stuff going on within a car, i just want the driving aspect to be right. so naturally an M3 or porsche is what i really want but i don't care about a vehicle that much to invest that far into it.

this video is great and i had a similar reaction first time i drove one.
[video=youtube;XG_DpaCZy6k]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG_DpaCZy6k[/video]


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 19, 2017)

casual auto-x, or going for season championship with regional SCCA chapter? That will probably, uh, drive (sorry) what kind of condition you should look for, how much you may need to spend once you have it, etc. They really can haul ass on an auto-x course, so there will definitely be people who have pumped $$$ into them to make sure the finish up near the top as often as possible.


----------



## b2kk258 (Feb 19, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> casual auto-x, or going for season championship with regional SCCA chapter? That will probably, uh, drive (sorry) what kind of condition you should look for, how much you may need to spend once you have it, etc. They really can haul ass on an auto-x course, so there will definitely be people who have pumped $$$ into them to make sure the finish up near the top as often as possible.



+1 Yeah, s2k's in the north east dominate on auto-x courses!


----------



## panda (Feb 19, 2017)

Casual, I'm no skilled driver by any means.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 20, 2017)

I think you can get a stock S2000 for 10 grand. I would look around may get it cheaper from private owner. Check the car top to bottom, service history etc. 

The Porsche Boxer is another good roadster handles better than some of the $$$ Porsche. They made a lot of them & you can get used ones at very fair prices for what you are getting.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 20, 2017)

Boxster :O


----------



## WingKKF (Feb 20, 2017)

If you're set on a convertible, know that they generally do not age as well as cars with roofs. The tops will eventually need to be replaced, and they are usually expensive. The cabin is not as weather resistant with a soft top as a car with a roof, wet humid days may fog everything up, hot and colds days will exercise the limits of your AC, rain rails will age and crack letting rain flood your trunk and despite claims of extra stiffening reinforcement, as the car ages, you may notice it getting more and more flexible. If you don't intend on keeping and using the car for a long time, then have fun.


----------



## panda (Feb 20, 2017)

I'd be getting a hard top put on it eventually.


----------



## b2kk258 (Feb 21, 2017)

panda said:


> I'd be getting a hard top put on it eventually.



arn't the hard tops for s2000's pricey? I remember seeing them a while ago for 3-5k.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 21, 2017)

I was looking Honda S2000 few years back. Couldn't find a good example for a decent price. They've kept their value here (=were overpriced) too well. Eventually I went with a 350Z roadster instead.

Still love the S2000 and would love to own one one day. (The family stuffs getting in the way though. :lol2: ) S2000 used to have the highest displacement/hp output of any mass-produced stock engine at the time leaving behind all the Porches, Ferraris etc. No small feat. The back end is little snappy, but satisfying when you get it right.

I used to own a first gen Civic type R too and LOVED the crazy attitude screaming to the 8300 rpm redline. Harshest chassis I've ever driven on a factory stock car, but man it was a laugh to throw around. Built like a tank too.


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2017)

Pulled the trigger and drove it 50 miles to work with the top.down. Can't stop grinning.


----------



## JaVa (Feb 24, 2017)

Nice!!! :doublethumbsup:


----------



## pete84 (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats! Enjoy the heck out of it.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 24, 2017)

Sweet :dancecool:


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 24, 2017)

Very cool 

Pics?!


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2017)

only got to take it for a spin twice today, to and from work but i'd be lying if i said i wasn't completely head over heels over this thing. it already feels familiar, so easy to get used to. it's truely a 'drivers' vehicle. from the tight suspension to the smooth as silk clutch to the short and sweet shifter not to mention how badass the motor sounds. i want to get a k&n ram air intake first for even better sound, and then a quieter exhaust so that i can hear more of the motor. but first i need new tires, the ones on here are terrible and nearly worn out. 

i was recommended (by an enthusiast who drives a turboed 4 banger mustang) sumitomo htr a/s p02 all season. anyone familiar with those? they're really cheap too, apparently they are a hidden gem?

here is a quickie right after i parked to go into work.






it's missing the H emblem, so was thinking putting on a red badge from nsx.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 24, 2017)

Hmmm, not sure you need to think about all-season tires when you live in Boca. i would be focusing on "summer performance tires", unless you are going to get a separate set of wheels/ tires for auto-x.


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2017)

what i want is good rain performance, i dont like to slow down when roads are wet. i also dont want to spend a lot of money yet.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice looking ride. Maybe just the photo, looks like the headlight lens need polishing up easy fix.


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2017)

yes the headlight cover is dull as hell. probably try sanding it down then polishing with toothpaste.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 25, 2017)

panda said:


> what i want is good rain performance, i dont like to slow down when roads are wet. i also dont want to spend a lot of money yet.


"Summer performance" does not mean poor rain performance. Tread design and depth is the biggest thing as far as steering. And as far as stopping goes, that is more related to the stickiness of the tread.

I have lived with all-season "high-performance" tires in my daily drivers since 1990, and they are nowhere near as good for spirited driving as summer performance tires. Typically the all-seasons are much harder tread compounds.


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2017)

what's a good compromise between both types?


----------



## guari (Feb 25, 2017)

For florida you don't need all season. Look into goodyear eagle f1 asymmetric. Amazing in dry and wet, absolute great tyre.

Yokohama, michelin, continental are all highly dependable & reliable brands


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 25, 2017)

You will get more outright grip from a road legal R compound track tyre in the wet than a street performance tyre. They won't last too long, but stick like the proverbial to a blanket. It's all in the rubber compound. Soft sticks. Hard doesn't. 
I've used Bridgestone R compound on a road/track Alfetta GTV. Buzzed like a swarm of bees, but cornered like nothing else!

In a street performance tyre I've had the best experience of grip with wear resistance from Dunlop. 

Having said that, if you want to go fast, do it on a racetrack. The street is not the place. Street fast is track slow. No comparison! 

Enjoy


----------



## shownomarci (Feb 25, 2017)

That test video you've linked really makes you feel that you need that car no wonder you bought one. 
Looks like a black demon. Bit jealous now.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 25, 2017)

I love the rip of the S2000 exhaust above 8k and snap of the shifts. Very F1 sounding

Fun car P


----------



## bkultra (Feb 25, 2017)

Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 for "summer performance" tires... they are not cheap, but handle everything but snow perfectly. It should be noted that these (or many performance tires) won't last past 20k miles.

And congratulations panda... You just found a hobby more expensive than your knife obsession


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2017)

i really need a tire that lasts more than 20k miles (i drive at minumum 350 miles a week), but still good on wet pavement. 

i've been on s2ki forum ALL morning and still reading. first 5 minutes saved me lots of money because i originally thought i needed to replace the vtec valve due to oil leak when instead i just gotta replace the gasket(s) which is a $26 part from ebay.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 25, 2017)

Brake pads are the other consumable where you will have to sort pros/ cons and decide on what mix of properties is best for your varied needs/ uses. But they are cheaper to replace then tires if you change your mind.


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2017)

s2k = KS of cars


----------



## YG420 (Feb 25, 2017)

Michelin pilot sport are the best tires Ive ever owned


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2017)

those seem the best on tirekingdom but a little more $ than i'd like to spend. what about bfgoodrich g-force comp-2?


----------



## panda (Feb 25, 2017)

cant find them in stock locally, gonna go with firestone firehawk indy 500


----------



## panda (Mar 1, 2017)

took one last look at the tires that it came with and they were the wrong size. oem supposed to be f: 205/55r16 r: 225/50r16 instead they had on 205/*50*r16 and 225/*55*r16 

the new shoes grip much better and are very smooth, BUT there seems to be zero road feedback. that's supposed to be a good thing but i'm hardcore and miss the lively feeling of getting a sense of each nook and cranny of the road.

another hardcore moment: drove with the top down in the rain and actually enjoyed it  besides, the flapping noise with the top up drives me crazy.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice!
You might want to look into your local SCCA chapter. Up here we do "track days", non competitive track driving. It helps with the frustration of street driving.
Nice looking car. I'm not a car geek but I do like to drive. I see you bought tires but for what it's worth I ran on Hankook performance for 50K miles. No issues. This year I switched to Goodyear all season performance. Night and day on the track but at least I can drive when it snows. Which is a lot.


----------



## panda (Mar 1, 2017)

i would really love to do track days more than anything, but it is my daily driver and i know i will beat the living crap out of it if i take it to the track so i'm gonna hold off until i can afford a second car (which is why i didn't go with highest tier performance tires, i really like the look of bridgestone re-71r though). 

i don't get any snow here in southern florida, but i was concerned about rain and hydroplaning resistance which the firestones are more than capable at. 50k miles good lord that's a long arse life. i'm expecting mine to last 15k hopefully 20.

after i pay this thing off, i would like to get a first generation acura nsx for strictly track use and keep the s2k as a daily driver. 

speaking of street driving, the other day several cars pulled up to me, made eye contact and revved their engines to try to get me to race. one in particular (in a tricked out g35) was not taking no for an answer, he would blast off, slow down until i caught up, blast off again, and did it a third time! we were in heavy traffic, no way i was risking getting my new ride impounded for reckless street racing. but man the urge was there! but i let him think i was going to race by revving mine upto vtec but not actually dropping the clutch and letting it pull.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 2, 2017)

That happens to me too and always resist. I put an after market suspension on it which dropped it an inch and I have black after market rims so it looks "racey". I pretty much know what the car can do and am satisfied saying to myself, "I'd smoke you." 

I agree about the car taking a pounding on the track. After the last time I realized I can't do it too often. I put the Goodyears on the day before the last track day and noticed chunks out of the tread near the sidewalls afterward. Also had the breaks checked because they were squeaking. I have two sets of rims and considered swapping tires out for the track but now we're talking about added hassle and expense.


----------



## panda (Apr 22, 2017)

got my first performance mod, installed a high flow cat converter today.
evs tuning 





my butt dyno says it gives more torque, and it sounds slightly more aggressive. most important, upon first drive with it, gave me instant smiles!

putting in a crazy looking big arse intake next week, update to follow.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2020)

This sexy b1tch eats up all my time and monies.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 14, 2020)

Real men drive 350z's


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2020)

bkultra said:


> Real balding men who wear lots of gold chains, keep the top 4 buttons of their shirt unbuttoned and can't afford Corvettes drive 350z's



Dude, while this may be true I don't know what that has to do with Honda S2000s,





(please don't ban me, Mr. Administrator)


----------



## Matus (Mar 14, 2020)

I would love to get a S2000, but they only carry two (I know how that sounds, but my wife insists that our second car should be able to carry 4 should the necessity dictate) and the car is getting old for a daily driver for my taste (plus there are surprisingly few around here). So I plan to get a GT86, but now the virus is making me unsure whether it is the right time.


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2020)

bkultra said:


> Real men drive 350z's


These rules don't apply to ninjas


----------



## applepieforbreakfast (Mar 14, 2020)

bkultra said:


> Real men drive 350z's



Real men do what makes them happy.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 14, 2020)

applepieforbreakfast said:


> Real men do what makes them happy.



The dude does not approve


----------



## bkultra (Mar 14, 2020)

WildBoar said:


> Dude, while this may be true I don't know what that has to do with Honda S2000s,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bald... Not balding, way off

PS. Pretty sure women just think I'm special forces with a saved head


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Mar 17, 2020)

a little late to this post but I had this leased for 3 years in 2007 as I recall,
fun but a bit annoying to get the golf clubs in the trunk.
I think it's best suited as a second car....


----------



## panda (Mar 17, 2020)

i absolutely love it as my only vehicle, daily driver


----------



## panda (Mar 18, 2020)

bkultra said:


> Bald... Not balding, way off
> 
> PS. Pretty sure women just think I'm special forces with a saved head


Back when I had saved head.


----------



## panda (Mar 18, 2020)

Been building a local crew together. Recently had a gathering. me in the back holding peace signs up.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Mar 23, 2020)

Nice. I've always liked the S2000. Couldn't quite stretch my budget that far though so I drive a Mazda MX5 (miata, for those where it's called that). Had it 4 years now as an only car.


----------

